# Buying an e-collar



## Clark Mason (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm considering buying an e-collar to resolve some training issues that have crept up. I'm aware that I need to use a whole CC regimen but fortunately my training buddies are willing to help me out.

This is my first dog. I only plan on having one dog at time. Money is really not an issue but I don't want waste money on needless features.

Those of you that recognize my name and remember some of my past posts will see this is a pretty big change of direction for me and my preferred methodology but I'm trying my best to read my dog and provide what he needs. I think for now, for me and him, an e-collar is the best way to go.

I'm still a little leary of some of the negative reinforcement used in collar training but I'm trying to keep an open mind. For now, I see me using the collar for mostly remote application of positive punishment.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I would suggest the Tri-tronics pro 200


----------



## Rackmastr (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll be ordering my first collar soon. Seems like anywhere you ask, the TT is a top reccomendation. I'm looking at either the Sport Basic G3 or the older Sport 60 G2. Either seem like good collars and come reccomended from many. 

Have heard a few reccomendations for Dogtra products as well, but Tritronics seems to be the most popular. Lots of good deals around online as well.


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

The TT are great. If you plan on using for mostly training I would recommend the standard or pro series with the cylinder style transmitter. Very easy to hold in one hand and be able to control up to 3 levels {model}of stimulation while casting. It is just a natural feel the way you control them with two fingers at once. You can change a stim level instantly. I use a Pro500 and it is great. I use it in the duck blind as well.

The sports models I would use more for actual hunting due to small rectangular size they store in a shirt pocket well. 

I have a 2 dog DT pro-302 {rectangular xmitter} I use with my bird dogs hunting and its transmitter stays in a pocket unless I need to Locate {beeper} a dog or correct.

Try them if possible before you buy and get a feel of how easy it is for you to change the stim level without having to look at the transmitter buttons. 

My $.02

Carl Brown


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Another vote for Tritronics here. I have both the TT 100 XL and the new TT 100 EXP. If you buy a cheaper one, you will probably end up buying a TT later anyway.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Let me first clarify that I'm just an amateur with my first dog -- but I'm in the same situation recently. For Christmas, I received the TT Pro 200 and have just started to CC my 7 mo old chocolate lab. I had spent a lot of time working with him on basic obedience since 8 weeks old and during this past week (started collar conditioning) I've started CC prior to FF ala Evan Graham. I think Mike Lardy does it after FF. I have found that I need to artificially create the situation where he understands how to "turn off" the collar. Most of the time he responds immediately w/o the collar. Just wanted to use the collar to make sure he continues to do so when distracted or excited.

I know each dog is different but I have only used level 1 and 2 on the collar. My trick is to make sure the collar is snug enough for him to feel Level 1. To alleviate any guilt I had I shocked my palm of my hand to make sure it was "mild" enough. I figured if he was going to get it, I too, was going to know how it felt. It's my understanding that if you correct the at too high of a level they will become skittish and lose desire.

I would recommend the TT Pro 200 -- but just from my recent experience. In the e-collar world, everyone compares themselves to Tri-tronics - there must be a reason.


----------



## GregorMac (Sep 11, 2006)

Clark Mason said:


> This is my first dog. I only plan on having one dog at time.


Yeah, that's what I said. :wink: I now have two Chessies. 

Anyway, to your question: I finally pulled the trigger on collars this fall, too. As everyone says, Tritronics is the way to go. I bought the Sport Basic G3...nice, easy to operate, no bells and whistles you don't need, and I like the new levels that they have. Also, the G3 (as is the G2, I think) IS expandable. Okay, you have one dog now...well, a couple years down the road, blah, blah, blah, you decide to get another dog. At that time, you can buy another receiver and marry it to your transmitter. Now, with the same transmitter, you can control both dogs.

Good luck in your search.

Gregor


----------



## David Eaton (Feb 24, 2005)

*E Collar*

Clark,

Be careful with the e collar. Listen to your friends, watch the videos that Are put out by TT, and read all you can. Many good dogs are ruined by ecollars.

David Eaton


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I bought a Sport Combo G3 and am hoping that it meets my needs. I have only one dog and I am fairly new to training. I decided that I wanted a TT ecollar and the price was right! I think that 1/2 mile range will be plenty. My friends that have Flyaway Specials and Pros train with their micro antenna on anyways which I believe gives them a 1/2 mile range as well. Read as much as you can and get to know the ecollar before you use it - great manual and DVD comes with it.

Just my 2 cents.
Carrie


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Dogtra*

I switched from TT's over reliability issues with a model no longer made. (had several, 200 Lite was good)

A repair place mentioned Dogtra and I got a 2000 then a Dogtra 1800. I like the Dogtra 1800 the best of all the collars I've had, but the TT Flyway would be second if it kept working. (I prefer the clicks on the 1800 over the "continuously variable" of the 2000). Both Dogtras have worked fine for the last 2+ years.


----------

